# YAFP (Yet Another Fixie Project)



## Sh4rkyBloke (23 May 2009)

Yay!! 

I've been looking around for a while (and got other people on the case too at Car Boot Sales etc.).. and have now finally managed to get myself a (half) decent frame with which to start my fixie project. 

For the princely sum of 0.00p I have picked up a Peugeot Lautaret frame which was heading for the scrap heap in the sky. 

Rather luckily it is a 56cm frame which is the same as I currently ride, double bonus!! 

Currently I am at the 'Before' stage in that I have the frame and have only just started work on it. Hopefully the 'After' photos will be rather nicer and not involve the frame being in a skip somewhere!! 

So... << insert drumroll >> ... here she is in her original state:















...complete with 'unique' forks (note the urge to slant to one side!)







So, at first glance my shopping list will include (but probably not be constrained to):

700c Wheels x 2 (fixed rear hub)
Forks (threaded)
Crankset (the current one is an El Cheapo one in which the two chainrings are attached by rivets and cannot be parted)
BB (feels like there's quite a bit of play, but *may* just require some tightening)
Brake Blocks and Cables
Seat post and saddle

What have I missed?

It's my first real complete deconstruction of a bike to its components and then a rebuil, and I'm looking forward to it (no doubt with lots of advice from you knowledgeable peeps on here). 

More photos as time passes. Advice and/or donation of spares gratefully received!!


----------



## Joe24 (23 May 2009)

Yey, another fixed project
Dont think you have missed anything, chain maybe?
Oh and
Sprocket.
Pedals(if you havent already got some)
Bar tape(if you havent got any)

Have fun


----------



## Tharg2007 (24 May 2009)

you may have to replace the bb as well as it will affect your chain line, if you go for rpm cranks i think you get a bb included, although the chainring you get with most low cost crank sets are egg shaped and made of butter.
GBH in town will do you a set of velocity deep Vs on on-one hubs for about 130, i have these rims on the red bike you saw the other day, they are bomb proof and they will be nice to move to your next project after this one.


----------



## Tharg2007 (24 May 2009)

oh, i got a pair of black threaded 1" forks with mg eyes from that bankrupt bloke on ebay, not the lightest but not bad either, only cost a tenner inc postage.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 May 2009)

Cheers guys.

Joe, good point about the chain and the sprocket... wouldn't get very far without them! 

For the pedals I have some flats in the first instance, but will probably go clipless when I can sneak them under the Wife-radar . I've already said to her than 'denying' (well, procrastinating rather than full denying) me getting a fixed on the C2W scheme will probably end up costing more as I do this project and (inevitably) get the new one too.. it's amazing what a few well timed reminders about all the cr*p she spends money on can do! 

So far I've removed everything but the BB (need another tool for that that I don't have in my current setup - grrr!) and now have a bucket full of removed bits. 

I'm considering what colour to have it powder-coated in... but I'm not really sure whether it'll get such divine treatment (depends how well it turns out, I guess!) and have started looking round for bits to put back on it... I'll try to get some 'During' photos soon...

Cheers for now.


----------



## Tharg2007 (24 May 2009)

what steel is it? if its gas pipe i would just hammerite it instead as even after a powder coat it might not be worth more that the coat itself, if its 531 then i would say go for it.
BTW if you dont have a key for that lock just get the scissors to it


----------



## iLB (24 May 2009)

chains slack...


----------



## Joe24 (24 May 2009)

The way to get new pedals is to tell your wife that it is not safe to ride fixed without them(which it isnt, you need some foot retention at least) and without clipless pedals you could come off and crash.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 May 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> *what steel is it?* if its gas pipe i would just hammerite it instead as even after a powder coat it might not be worth more that the coat itself, if its 531 then i would say go for it.
> BTW if you dont have a key for that lock just get the scissors to it


I assumed it would say somewhere on the frame, but have been unable to find it. There are stickers to say it was "Hand built by Harry Hall, Manchester" but I can't find out details of the material. It may end up with Hammerite anyway, smallest expense and all that... but if I'm really proud of it and think it's worth it I may splash out to finish the job properly. 

The lock has already been cut so I don't have to worry about it... but yes, I was thinking it wasn't up to much!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 May 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> chains slack...


I think the word you're looking for is "seized".


----------



## rustychisel (25 May 2009)

Errrrrr, hope you've examined that frame VERY CAREFULLY indeed!!!

It looks ok, but the low resolution image doesn't allow close inspection, and as you've indicated the forks are done for being both sideways and the picture shows, pushed back. That bike had a rather heavy shunt in the front end (hit parked car??), so examine the frame (top tube and underside of downtube for creasing/bending/paint chipping to determine if only the fork took the hit.


----------



## Tel (25 May 2009)

Its probably Peugeots HLE tubing which is just your standard gaspipe tubed frame, perhaps a little better. I wouldn't spend mega bucks on it and like rustychisel said check carefully for creases in paintwork and get a straight edge on the top and downtube, etc.


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2009)

Let me know the frame size...I have some 653 forks lying in the garage (frame write off - transit van.....episode)...but it WAS a 22 inch frame, so not a big stack height, and I know you have a few inches on me.............. (It's race forks though - no guards fittings or clearance (i.e. 23mm tyres will fill the space)............


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 May 2009)

rustychisel said:


> Errrrrr, hope you've examined that frame VERY CAREFULLY indeed!!!


All seems to be fine... I'll get some closeup piccies for you guys to take a look at just to be on the safe side (and then sue you all if it breaks! ).


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> Let me know the frame size...I have some 653 forks lying in the garage (frame write off - transit van.....episode)...but it WAS a 22 inch frame, so not a big stack height, and *I know you have a few inches on me*.............. (It's race forks though - no guards fittings or clearance (i.e. 23mm tyres will fill the space)............


Cheers for the offer of the forks, Fossy - the forks currently ave a steering tube length of approx 18cm (7") with the top approx 3cm being threaded (that last bit from memory, not actually measured it)... is that compatible? 

As for the bold bit... very kind of you to say, but how do you know?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (28 May 2009)

Update: Forks are 6.75" steering length with top 3cm (let's mix up the measurement systems!) being threaded. They are 1" diameter too.

With regard to the frame condition behind the forks - I thought I'd post a closer up photo for you good peeps to look at, then I can sue you lot if/when I crash. 







It looks okay to me, some slight surface rusting, but no obvious creasing/rippling.... do you agree (sign here ________________ )


----------



## Amanda P (28 May 2009)

I did a very similar project with a very similar frame a couple of years ago.

Peugeot frames can require very funny sized seat posts. Some sizes are almost impossible to get hold of. Before spending any money, it might be worth checking what size seat post you'll need (you'll need a dial caliper or something like that to measure precisely inside the seat tube) and whether you can get one.

My Peug frame came with a steel seatpost, and try as I might, I can't get a nicer one that'll fit.


----------



## Amanda P (28 May 2009)

It's only gas piping, I know (mine's forks are actually rolled from sheet, with a seam down the back, rather like stockings...) but I quite like the shot-in, oval seat stays and lugless joints.

If you're planning to remove bosses, bear in mind that some of them are spot-welded on and thus quite hard to remove seamlessly.

I painted mine with car aerosols - cost about a tenner. Now I've used it quite a bit (winter go-to-work hack) and it's looking rusty and tatty, so it's gone to be powder coated after all. It'll cost about £30.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (28 May 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> If you're planning to remove *bosses*, bear in mind that some of them are spot-welded on and thus quite hard to remove seamlessly.


...am I right in presuming you're talking about the gear-lever-holder-things?  In which case I'm not going to remove them, but use them creatively in some artistic way to make the bike 'my own' (okay, I looked at them and though I'd probably ruin the frame if I tried to remove them... ).



Uncle Phil said:


> I painted mine with car aerosols - cost about a tenner. Now I've used it quite a bit (winter go-to-work hack) and it's looking rusty and tatty, so it's gone to be powder coated after all. *It'll cost about £30*.


Do you have anywhere in mind for this? I've been looking around but can't seem to get any costs anywhere near that (and may well just leave it or DIY it as the frame is pretty low cost/value according to everyone's comments so far)


Cheers for the info about the seatpost too, I'll take a closer look at that.


----------



## Amanda P (28 May 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> ...am I right in presuming you're talking about the gear-lever-holder-things?



I was talking mainly about those. I think they look really naff if you leave them on. But I may have overstated how hard it is to remove them.

Usually, they're brazed on, so you can heat 'em up and just pull them off. Then it's easy to file away any brass left behind. On my peugeot, they were spot-welded. I think I just ripped them off with a pair of vice grips, but then I had to file away the nubs remaining carefully. 

Actually, if you don't have oxy-acetylene gear, it's probably easier to remove these spot-welded bosses than brazed ones.



> Do you have anywhere in mind for [powder coating]? I've been looking around but can't seem to get any costs anywhere near that



Neil Hutchinson ("Hutchcoat") in the next village has done various bits for me. He does enamels as well, but powder coat is his stock in trade. It may run to more like £40 these days - I'll know when I get my frame back in a week or so!

He may be able to recieve and return frames by post, but as he's only up the road, I've never tried this.

For other recommended powder coaters, use this forum's search facility and stick "powder coat" or "powder coating". You'll find a few.


----------



## dan_bo (28 May 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> you may have to replace the bb as well as it will affect your chain line, if you go for rpm cranks i think you get a bb included, although the chainring you get with most low cost crank sets are egg shaped and made of butter.
> *GBH in town* will do you a set of velocity deep Vs on on-one hubs for about 130, i have these rims on the red bike you saw the other day, they are bomb proof and they will be nice to move to your next project after this one.




Word brother!


----------

